# Chest floor



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

When it take my goat to shows they say they wish he had a lower chest floor how can I fix that








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think there is a way to fix that. Looks like it is just the way he is built.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

You can try standing him a little more square under himself. Less stretched in his back legs. That would help raise his backend and give the appearance ofa lower chest floor.

I am personally like a shallower chest floor, but each to their own.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I thought a "shallow chest floor" is what wether judges wanted. Anyway, you are obviously doing a great job with your animal. He looks fabulous. Keep up the good work.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aw thank y'all does anyone have tips on how to not over extend iv been told he over extends a bit and he just slides his feet back and idk does anyone have any tips


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

